

Google's New Password Alert Extension Step to Protect Against Phishing Attempts - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/googles-new-password-alert-extension-another-step-to-protect-against-phishing-attempts

======
jedisct1
And bypassing it is trivial:
[https://twitter.com/Paul_Reviews/status/594116252613873664](https://twitter.com/Paul_Reviews/status/594116252613873664)

(and yes, that's with the latest version, the first one was even easier to
bypass: just hide the DOM element with the warning)

